# Iskierka nadziei?

## Radioaktywny

Witam

http://di.com.pl/news/17630,1.html

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie tak myślę, można by to tak rozwiązać, że do każdego kompa dają jakiegoś Knoppix'a czy (a fe  :Wink:  ) Ubunciaka, żeby odpalając z LiveCD klient mógł sprawdzić, że komp działa i ew. w tym drugim przypadku - zainstalować go sobie maksymalnie automatycznym procesem.

A jeśli by się uparł na winde to mówi o tym sprzedawcy, wpłaca zaliczkę i na drugi dzień przychodzi po kompa ze świeżutkim winshitem.

Pytanie tylko, komu się będzie chciało 2 razy po kompa biegać, no i drugi problem, że sprzedawcy musieli by znać choćby podstawy obsługi LiveCD, a przykładowe ciołki z Vobisa czy MediaMarkt z komputerami mają tyle wspólnego, że je sprzedają.*

Tylko komu się chce 2 razy po kompa latać ? :]

Innym rozwiązaniem mogła by być dyrektywa, że komputery można sprzedawać jedynie z darmowymi systemami operacyjnymi, niemniej tu po A coś czuje, że prawnicy m$ by to odrzucili, albo po B m$ wydałby nową licencję, wg której na nowym kompie można by bezpłatnie zainstalować windę i korzystać z niej... przez tydzień, a potem jakaś jebutna opłata aktywacyjna albo sys wypali ci ram i zje procka  :Very Happy: 

*nie twierdze, że wszyscy sprzedawcy z dużych sklepów to komputerowi analfabeci, ale ci z którymi miałem styczność to naprawdę z kompami mieli tyle wspólnego, że je sprzedawali  :Wink:  Szczęście, że w tych mniejszych sklepikach składających kompy, tudzież sprzedających na części jest nieco lepiej i czasem można z takim człowieczkiem pogadać  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Ja bym wolał, żeby po prostu można było bez problemu kupić komputer bez systemu operacyjnego  (choćby na życzenie klienta), a nie, żeby było to obowiązkowe. Lepiej stwarzać nowe możliwości, a nie usuwać opcje.

----------

## bartmarian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja bym wolał, żeby po prostu można było bez problemu kupić komputer bez systemu operacyjnego...

 

dokładnie, lecz jest pewien problem, można czasem kupić droższego laptopa bez systemu, ten sam model, takie lecenie sobie w kulki, z monopolistą nie tak łatwo  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

moim zdaniem wystarczyło by, gdyby KE nakazała leprze wspieranie sprzętu dla wszystkich systemów. np nakaz wydawania sterowników na Linuksa, albo chociaż udostępnienie specyfikacji urządzenia tak żeby mogli to zrobić sami linuksowcy. na pewno zaowocowało by to dużym wzrostem popularności linuksa, bo juz by nie było problemu ze cos nie będzie mi dzialać. a gdyby jeszcze wprowadzono nakaz tworzenia oprogramowania (szczególnie gry) na różne platformy, jak linuks i winda, to ms w krótkim czasie stał by sie wspomnieniem.

----------

## Yatmai

Z grami to nie przejdzie, bo ograniczy to wolność twórców... Niemniej otwarcie specyfikacji jest dobrym pomysłem  :Wink:  Niejednokrotnie otwarte sterowniki działają lepiej od natywnych od producenta  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem wystarczyło by, gdyby KE nakazała leprze wspieranie sprzętu dla wszystkich systemów. np nakaz wydawania sterowników na Linuksa, albo chociaż udostępnienie specyfikacji urządzenia tak żeby mogli to zrobić sami linuksowcy. na pewno zaowocowało by to dużym wzrostem popularności linuksa, bo juz by nie było problemu ze cos nie będzie mi dzialać. a gdyby jeszcze wprowadzono nakaz tworzenia oprogramowania (szczególnie gry) na różne platformy, jak linuks i winda, to ms w krótkim czasie stał by sie wspomnieniem.

 

Nakzać wydanie ?? Dobrze sie czujesz?

Nikt nikogo nie ma prawa zmusic do wydania sterowników na zaden system jesli ktos tego nie chce. Po za tym jak juz zmusimy to dla czego na Linuksa a juz nie na BSD, BEOS, Syllabe i wiele innych. A już chyba doskonale wiesz że z niewolnika masz gó...nego robotnika Co do udostępnienia specyfikacji technicznej juz się zgodzę ,ale raczej nie podniesie to szybkości wypuszczania takich sterowników. Jak dla mnie najbardziej trafny jest post  no4b. Z zastrzeżeniem aby to było naprawde taniej bez windy.

----------

## Eko

KE może to nakazać gdyż ewidentnie nie wydanie specyfikacji sprzetowej dla każdego OS a tylko dla winshita jest ewidetnie praktyką monopolistyczną, nieprawdaż ? Ostatnio zebrał microchlewik jakąś kare, ale to dla nich jak dla przecietnego ludzika mandat 20 za przeklinanie ;] notabene dostali je za tego payera swojego shitowego.

Tudziez widziałem oferte sklepową poważniejszego sklepu z kompami kupna lapka z linuch i nie pamietam dokładnie jaki sprzęt ale nowy lapek w tym momencie kosztował jakoś 1500. Byłbym bardzo uszczęśliwiony gdybym nie musiał być zmuszony ddo wybierania OS spośród dwóch tego samego producenta ;] to też mi śmierdzi monopolem i grubymi pieniedzmi w odpowiednich kopertach ;]

----------

## 13Homer

 *Eko wrote:*   

> KE może to nakazać gdyż ewidentnie nie wydanie specyfikacji sprzetowej dla każdego OS a tylko dla winshita jest ewidetnie praktyką monopolistyczną, nieprawdaż ?

 

Nieprawda. Monopol jest wtedy, gdy ktoś ma wyłączność na dostarczanie usług albo towarów. Dopóki każdy (przynajmniej w teorii) może dostarczyć usługę albo produkt konkurencyjny, to nie ma mowy o monopolu. Nie możesz kupić laptopa z Linuksem?

 *Quote:*   

> Ostatnio zebrał microchlewik jakąś kare, ale to dla nich jak dla przecietnego ludzika mandat 20 za przeklinanie ;] notabene dostali je za tego payera swojego shitowego.

 

Urzędnicy się biora za mówienie producentom, jak maja produkować oprogramowanie - a publika klaszcze. Smutne.

 *Quote:*   

> Tudziez widziałem oferte sklepową poważniejszego sklepu z kompami kupna lapka z linuch i nie pamietam dokładnie jaki sprzęt ale nowy lapek w tym momencie kosztował jakoś 1500. Byłbym bardzo uszczęśliwiony gdybym nie musiał być zmuszony ddo wybierania OS spośród dwóch tego samego producenta ;] to też mi śmierdzi monopolem i grubymi pieniedzmi w odpowiednich kopertach ;]

 

A może po prostu mają speca od tego systemu? Nie wszyscy, którzy znaja się na Gentoo muszą być biegli w Debianie.

Może być też tak, że dany sprzęt chodzi bez większych kłopotów właśnie pod tym Linuksem, np. znajomy niedawno proóbował przesiąść się na Linuksa i poległ - nie mógł postawić sieci bezprzewodowej (Acer ma domyślnie wyłączoną kartę WiFi, trzeba się namęczyć, żeby system ją sam włączał).

----------

## garnus

witam

ja wlasnie szukam laptopa i kurde kazdy komp w vobisie ma winde i nie da sie z niej zrezygnowac, wolalbym te pare zloty dac na troche lepszy sprzed, chodz szczerze mowiac nie wiem ile doliczone jest do tego lapshita za to ze ma ta viste

----------

## Bzyk

Dell ma wysyłkowo laptopy z Ubuntu (na Celeronie M i za dopłatą 50Euro z Core2Duo). Cena 450/500 Euro. Już bym go zamówił, gdyby nie to, że sama wysyłka kosztuje 78E (sic!).

Zostało mi zamówienie na Quelle właśnie jakiegoś Acera, ale już z Linuksem (o nazwie Linpus, 439E(+6E wysyłka) za Celerona 1.73). Teoretycznie kupując coś takiego powinno wszystko działać po włączeniu i skonfigurowaniu WIFI, nie? Bo właśnie LiveCD z jakimkolwiek Linuksem nie potrafi uruchomić WIFI na lapie żony (też domyślnie wyłączona). A skoro z Linpusem zadziała, to każdy inny też powinien (po dłuższych lub krótszych kombinacjach).

----------

## n0rbi666

A co powiecie na to ? :] http://nt.interia.pl/komputery/wiadomosci/news/koniec-z-windowsem-w-szkolach,983199

----------

## Bialy

Z tego co pamietam to jacys azjaci (nie pamietam narodowosci) zrobili akcje by urzedowe kompy byly tez na Linux'ie.

Strasznie wtedy sie wykosztowali, ale ja bym wolal jednorazowo zaplacic za przeszkolenie ludzi niz placic Microshit'owi.

----------

## Bzyk

W Niemczech sporo państwowych urzędów (o ile nie wszystkie) pracuje na SuSe. Nie wiem jak w szkołach...

----------

## Eko

Monopol to struktura rynkowa charakteryzująca się:

    * występowaniem na rynku tylko jednego dostawcy danego towaru, który kontroluje podaż i ceny, oraz wielu odbiorców;

    * występowaniem barier uniemożliwiających innym firmom wejście na rynek (np. ustawodawstwo, patenty, koszty itp.);

Monopol może mieć charakter:

    * państwowy - kiedy prawo danego państwa pozwala świadczyć usługi lub produkować określony asortyment towarów tylko jednemu podmiotowi (np. monopol spirytusowy, monopol loteryjny itp.);

    * wymuszony - kiedy jeden z producentów towaru/usługi osiąga taką pozycję na rynku, że pozostali producenci bankrutują;

    * naturalny - wynikający z natury dostarczanej usługi/towaru, gdy ze względów technicznych konkurencja wielu podmiotów jest niemożliwa lub utrudniona (np. koleje żelazne, dostarczanie prądu elektrycznego i gazu, telekomunikacja itp.).

Czy microsoft stosuje praktyki monopolowe 13homer ?

Czy to takie trudne zatrudnić w sklepie z komputerami kogoś kto ma jakieś pojęcie o alternatywnych systemach aniżeli winda ? ;] Ja na przykład jak byłem zielony sam odpaliłem sobie fc3 w trybie graficznym. Byłem wtedy na poziomie poniżej krytyki ;] Poza tym czyta się faqi, a to ze w sklepach są kompy z windami to taktyka monopolistyczna microsftu bo moze on sobie pozwoloic na dopłacenie do kompa z windą ;] Jeśli to nie jest praktyką monopolistyczną to już nie wiem co ;]

----------

## mbar

http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2007/09/26/acer_laptop_microsoft_windows_french_ruling/  :Exclamation: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Eko wrote:*   

> Monopol to struktura rynkowa charakteryzująca się:
> 
>     * występowaniem na rynku tylko jednego dostawcy danego towaru, który kontroluje podaż i ceny, oraz wielu odbiorców;
> 
>     * występowaniem barier uniemożliwiających innym firmom wejście na rynek (np. ustawodawstwo, patenty, koszty itp.);

 

Dodaj jeszcze wyraźnie, że muszą być spełnione obydwa te warunki.

Monopol sam w sobie nie jest zły:

 *Quote:*   

> W latach 1888-1940 inny koncern amerykański, "Alcoa" miał monopol na produkcję aluminium na terenie USA. Spółka ta produkowała aluminium najwyższej jakości po najniższej cenie, dzięki czemu wyeliminowała konkurencję całkowicie. Równocześnie z zapewnieniem sobie monopolu, ceny produkowanego przez nich aluminium spadały: w momencie objęcia monopolu kilogram aluminium kosztował 17,50 dol., pod jego koniec już tylko 45 centów! W 1940 roku rząd rozbił wreszcie (sic!) aluminiowy monopol, doprowadzając sztucznie do powstania konkurencji - cena białego metalu poszła naturalnie w górę.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Monopol może mieć charakter:
> 
> [...]
> 
>     * wymuszony - kiedy jeden z producentów towaru/usługi osiąga taką pozycję na rynku, że pozostali producenci bankrutują;

 

Chwilowy monopol nie jest groźny, mechanizmy rynkowe zapobiegają czerpaniu nieproporcjonalnie wysokich zysków z posiadania monopolu poprzez groźbę pojawianie się konkurencji - jeśli zyski są "gigantyczne", to konkurencja pojawia się "natychmiast" i zaczyna sprzedawać z zyskiem o np. 1/4 mniejszym.

Sam fakt istnienia gdzieś monopolu może oczywiście komuś dokuczać, ale tylko ze względów ideologicznych. Z gospodarczego (konsumenckiego) punktu widzenia najgorźniejsze są monopole państwowe (koncesje itp.).

 *Quote:*   

> Czy microsoft stosuje praktyki monopolowe 13homer ?

 

Uważam, że nie. A jeśli już, to w obszarach, które mnie nie interesują (obowiązkowy MP czy IE).

 *Quote:*   

> Czy to takie trudne zatrudnić w sklepie z komputerami kogoś kto ma jakieś pojęcie o alternatywnych systemach aniżeli winda ? ;]

 

Zatrudnić pewnie nie, ale później płacenie mu co miesiąc może być kłopotliwe.

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym czyta się faqi, a to ze w sklepach są kompy z windami to taktyka monopolistyczna microsftu bo moze on sobie pozwoloic na dopłacenie do kompa z windą ;]

 

Gdzie tak jest?? Niech dopłaca połowę ceny! Albo najlepiej rozdaje za darmo!! Biorę wszystkie!!!

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli to nie jest praktyką monopolistyczną to już nie wiem co ;]

 

A może mieszasz wykorzystywania sytuacji na rynku (z powodu np. sytuacji prawnej) z monopolem?

----------

## Eko

13homer napisał:Eko napisał:

 *Quote:*   

>          Monopol to struktura rynkowa charakteryzująca się:
> 
> * występowaniem na rynku tylko jednego dostawcy danego towaru, który kontroluje podaż i ceny, oraz wielu odbiorców;
> 
> * występowaniem barier uniemożliwiających innym firmom wejście na rynek (np. ustawodawstwo, patenty, koszty itp.);
> ...

 

Nie muszą być :Smile: 

Podaj drugi koncern komercyjny oferujący OS który może konkurować z microsftem.

rachunek komp plus windows nowy w sklpeie 1099, windows osobno kupowany cos kolo 300- 400, czyli sam komp musiałby być war 600- 700.

Poza tym micro czerpie ogromne zyski jeśli nie to sobie palca utne. Nie chce mi się dalej tłumaczyć że micro jest obrzydliwym monopolistą.

* występowaniem barier uniemożliwiających innym firmom wejście na rynek (np. ustawodawstwo, patenty, koszty itp.);

Jakiekolwiek wykorzystywyanie pozycji na rynku choćby by była nie wiadomo jak mocna jest PRAKTYKĄ MONOPOLISTYCZNĄ!

----------

## C1REX

Bzdurne to trochę. 

Dlaczego KE wtrąca się do wolnego rynku? 

Dell na życzenie klientów w USA oferuje również dystrybucje Linuksa na sprzedawanych komputerach.

Jak ktoś ma takie życzenie, to może też kupić laptopa z preinstalowanych Solarisem.

Ja kupiłem MacBooka z MacOS, który jest sporo droższy od pc z winem. 

Tym firmom KE też chce zabronić preinstalacji systemów operacyjnych?

Nie lubię M$, ale działania KE też mi się średnio podobają.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Eko wrote:*   

> Nie muszą być:)

 

No racja, pomyliło mi się z negatywnymi skutkami monopolu.

 *Quote:*   

> Podaj drugi koncern komercyjny oferujący OS który może konkurować z microsftem.

 

Apple? Red Hat? Obydawa konkurują, chociaż ze średnimi rezultatami. Miałem styczność z kilkoma dużymi firmami polskimi (banki, operatorzy telekomunikacyjni) i w niektórych były poinstalowane Red Haty w wersji Enterprise.

 *Quote:*   

> rachunek komp plus windows nowy w sklpeie 1099, windows osobno kupowany cos kolo 300- 400, czyli sam komp musiałby być war 600- 700.

 

W tym przykładzie 700-800 (co niczego w zasadzie nie zmienia), ale zauważ także, że w przypadku sprzedaży wiązanej na ogół kupuje się taniej, niż w przypadku zakupów osobnych, ot np. "kup 2 koszulki, trzecia gratis" albo jak zamawiasz osobno telefon i osobno telewizję wychodzi 150 zł/m-c, a jak w pakiecie, to 120.

W przypadku Windowsów nie jest to żadne dopłacanie: ile kosztuje wyprodukowanie płyty instalacyjnej Wndowsów? Po prostu zadowalają się mniejszym zyskiem, bo korzystają z "darmowego" promowania przez kogo innego. Większa sprzedaż z mniejszym zyskiem to czasem więcej niż mniejsza z większym.

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym micro czerpie ogromne zyski jeśli nie to sobie palca utne.

 

A pewnie, że tak, ale niekoniecznie zarabia na samych Windowsach. A Visual Studio? A SQL Server? Nie sądzisz chyba, że żyją z samych Windowsów?

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chce mi się dalej tłumaczyć że micro jest obrzydliwym monopolistą.

 

Na rynku systemów operacyjnych Windows na pewno tak.

 *Quote:*   

> Jakiekolwiek wykorzystywyanie pozycji na rynku choćby by była nie wiadomo jak mocna jest PRAKTYKĄ MONOPOLISTYCZNĄ!

 

Co Ty pleciesz? A Red Hat nie wykorzystuje pozycji Linuksa na rynku do zarabiania kasy?

----------

